# spinfisher v series?



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

Been really thinking about buying one of these reels. Really want the 10500 to use surf fishing (shark mainly) and to also use from the boat.. I would like to hear from those who have used or owns one about the durability and strength. Is it worth the $$ or is it a waste?? Thanks for all opinions!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

No better reel for the money IMO. I abuse the crap out of mine on a regular basis in the yak but mechanically theyve done very well. Ive pulled up some big sharks on my little 5500. They are stronger (the drag) then you are when sitting in a kayak!

My only beef is the finish on them is weak. Then again mine are constantly being banged around in a kayak.

They may not be as smooth as a shimano but when your jigging for AJs or dropping down for snapper or in your case fishing for sharks, you wont notice the difference.

I have three currently, looking to replace all of my senator 4/0s my clients use for bottom fishing with 6500Vs on jigging rods for bottom fishing if that tells you anything.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Ditto above, best spinners for the money. Very easy to maintain, if you have to do any Maintenance at all. Simple designing inside which is a very good thing. 

The 10500 is a BEAST of a spinner!


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks JD... I really like the fact that it is sealed.. figured it would hole up in and out of the surf plus the sand... Thanks again for your input!


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

Chris V said:


> Ditto above, best spinners for the money. Very easy to maintain, if you have to do any Maintenance at all. Simple designing inside which is a very good thing.
> 
> The 10500 is a BEAST of a spinner!


Yea it is a beast for sure... The drag is crazy for a spinner and it can hold a crap load of line!


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

The reel gets great reviews but be advised it is not waterproof like they say, maybe water resistant would have been a better discription. I don't think you can go wrong for the price point though.


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

Yea I agree with that.. I think they hyped it a bit on that part myself


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Re-read what penn has stated in add. The drag is sealed and is touted as waterproof, not the reel

Their Torque series of spinners are fully sealed and are being advertised as waterproof. I have a Torque 5 and that thing is ridiculous. Of course it costs much more than a SSV


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

I'll have to check into that.. thanks


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

Yea that torque is a rich man's toy for sure lol


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

_Sometimes you just have to stir the pot..._

Best reel for the money? Absolutely, without question!

But it seems like I remember a video that Penn used to introduce the V series that was mechanically dunking the reel in and out of a tank of water while a scope that was attached to the body of the reel monitored the inside for water. Did I imagine that?

I am a big Penn fan, and have owned a couple of SSVs. I've also had the Conquer and the Torque, both excellent reels IMHO. But I'm have to admit I was disappointed to hear from multiple sources that the SSV was taking on water. Penn may not have said they were waterproof, but that's the idea I came away with after watching that elaborately staged video. Made a big deal out of the lack of water intrusion. 

Just sayin...


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I've got a 5500 V and like it so far, great reel for the money, they aren't waterproof, water resistant is probably a better term. I'm not sure if the finish is an upgrade from the Battles but if it isn't they need to go back to the drawing board. I've got several Battles and only use them on the boat and I'm starting to see a rash on a couple of them. Kinda disappointing because I wash them meticulously as soon as we come off the water each time there used.


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

Pompano Joe said:


> _Sometimes you just have to stir the pot..._
> 
> Best reel for the money? Absolutely, without question!
> 
> ...


Yes u do recall seeing that in the video, I'm glad hear the truth about it.. from everything I have heard that's the biggest gripe about the reel.


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> I've got a 5500 V and like it so far, great reel for the money, they aren't waterproof, water resistant is probably a better term. I'm not sure if the finish is an upgrade from the Battles but if it isn't they need to go back to the drawing board. I've got several Battles and only use them on the boat and I'm starting to see a rash on a couple of them. Kinda disappointing because I wash them meticulously as soon as we come off the water each time there used.


Yea I was looking at the battles but had my eyes set on the ssv for the huge spool and mainly the drag system. I hope the finish is an upgrade for sure!


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

http://pennreels.com/products/reels/spinning-reels/spinfisher-v
go to this link itll tell you what you wanna know my friend just got the 8500LL but we havnt got to get into anything big with it yet


----------



## 07 Fatboy (Jul 10, 2013)

After Alan Hawk's review Penn has changed the box from watertight to water resistant. He gave an in-depth review of the reel on his website 

http://www.alanhawk.com/reviews/spf.html


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

07 Fatboy said:


> After Alan Hawk's review Penn has changed the box from watertight to water resistant. He gave an in-depth review of the reel on his website
> 
> http://www.alanhawk.com/reviews/spf.html


That dude Allen really breaks it down.. and in plane English lol thanks a lot for this review.. the video Penn puts out clearly shows the reel being dumped in and out the water and clearly stating "water proof" maybe Allen needs to start analyzing the reels for Penn from now on! Honesty view a long ways 
Thanks again!


----------



## lastlaugh (May 21, 2013)

I have the ssv3500. The reel is definitely NOT waterproof. Its not a bad reel, but i dont think its any better than the battle. The battle is smoother to cast, and has yet to get grimy inside. I was hearing some grinding, clunking after the second time I used the ssv from the yak. I took it apart, and it had water inside. To be fair, it didnt have much grease inside either. (The drag is very well sealed tho). I cleaned it up and greased the hell out of it, and havent seen a drop of water in it since. One big thing tho, if you are use to shimano reels, the ssv will annoy you to no end. It definitely doesnt cast as smooth or as far as a shimano! However, for a tough, goto reel for yak fishing, its not bad at all.


----------



## 07 Fatboy (Jul 10, 2013)

reelndrag said:


> That dude Allen really breaks it down.. and in plane English lol thanks a lot for this review.. the video Penn puts out clearly shows the reel being dumped in and out the water and clearly stating "water proof" maybe Allen needs to start analyzing the reels for Penn from now on! Honesty view a long ways
> Thanks again!


He recently reviewed the new Stella and gave it a less than favorable review. As a result he has seriously ruffled the feathers of the Shimano camp. He has a news section where he discusses the fallout from the review.


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks lastlaugh! I guess if I decide to get one I will first open it up and make sure I have plenty of grease before I get after it lol 

Fatboy.. I'm .going to have to bookmark his site.. very good reviews and in depth for sure!


----------



## Chefhryl (Jul 31, 2013)

I'll have to check into that.. thanks


----------



## wardicus79 (Apr 12, 2012)

I have four of them 2 5500 and 2 3500 .. The fist 3500 the drag blew up after one slot red .. Bass pro took it back and gave me another and now after one season of boat fishing only, no dunking the handle has seized up to no end where if I turn it any harder feels like its going to break . I'm very meticulous about my reels and is had never been dunked and always rinsed . The 2 5500s are my surf set ups and now one of those is starting to get the rough handle thing where it loosens up after a few cast and retrieves but progressively get worse after each trip until eventually it will seize completely up like the other 3500. To be fair they are my beach reels but I don't really dunk them the typical little wade out and throw . And as stated in another post they do not cast anywhere near as far as a comparable shimano . If I had it to do again I would pay a little more and buy two more Saragossa 6000s. My former surf set up that has given me absolutely no problems.. I know a lot of people really like them and I wanted to bad hoping penn had finally made a good product again. But I'll stick with my shimanos . Penn just let's me down too often. Just my two cents


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks for the input wardicus


----------

